# peek- a- boo



## KatelynAnne96 (Sep 7, 2012)

I was at our barn my mom and i went to get our newest addition from the paddock.3 year old Remmington with his little baby face.He was a the top of the paddock behind a tree.We went to the top and he didn't want to be caught.He moved around one side of the tree and i followed.This went on for a few minutes then i realized my mom was taking pictures.I said what are you doing she looks at me laughs and says,"Y'all are so cute playing peek-a-boo!".I laughed and realized we where playing peek-a-boo.He finally let me pet him and put his nose on my face.I gave him some sweet tarts a he followed use to the gate.My mom has the pictures in here room if you look at them in a row its like your there.I love Remmy (he still has baby face.)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

*gasp* you speak of pictures and dont post them?! ohmygosh

haha sounds interesting.


----------



## KatelynAnne96 (Sep 7, 2012)

old computer crashed just have the ones in my moms room


----------

